# X-Box One Or PS4 Buying Help!



## e33tad (Aug 28, 2014)

I was planning to get a new console [My first] next month. I saw the xbone offer on amazon and was planning to preorder [free fifa 15] b but one thing is bugging me - internet connection. I don't have a broadband and from what i read xbone needs internet . Is that true [still?] . Is it the same for PS4? Do those updates/multiplayer consume lots of data? I could connect to 3g with wifi if its not much. Also do we have to pay for multiplayer in ps4 like in xbone?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 28, 2014)

You need to have Internet first, for any kind of gaming. Even if you buy DVD's of the game you would do need to update the game which sometimes needs GB's of data. Also, what's a game without the ability to multiplayer?

I am pretty sure one who can afford XBox One, can also afford a decent broadband? Is that too much to have in this digital age?


----------



## e33tad (Aug 28, 2014)

Its not that i cannot afford bb. But there is no bb in my area unfortunately. BTW  updating and multiplayer is not the main issue here. the always internet conection requirement is what i am concerned about. You didnot answer that part. Also what about PS4 multiplayer. Do i have to pay (like xbone live) or is that free?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 19, 2014)

e33tad said:


> Its not that i cannot afford bb. But there is no bb in my area unfortunately. BTW  updating and multiplayer is not the main issue here. the always internet conection requirement is what i am concerned about. You didnot answer that part. Also what about PS4 multiplayer. Do i have to pay (like xbone live) or is that free?


Nope they backed out on the always online thing long ago.You just have to connect once to download an update
Also both Xbox and PS4 multiplayer is paid.I reccomend you get a PC if you only want to play FIFA.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 20, 2014)

Get a PC gaming rig!


----------



## Gollum (Sep 23, 2014)

e33tad said:


> I was planning to get a new console [My first] next month. I saw the xbone offer on amazon and was planning to preorder [free fifa 15] b but one thing is bugging me - internet connection. I don't have a broadband and from what i read xbone needs internet . Is that true [still?] . Is it the same for PS4? Do those updates/multiplayer consume lots of data? I could connect to 3g with wifi if its not much. Also do we have to pay for multiplayer in ps4 like in xbone?





e33tad said:


> Its not that i cannot afford bb. But there is no bb in my area unfortunately. BTW  updating and multiplayer is not the main issue here. the always internet conection requirement is what i am concerned about. You didnot answer that part. Also what about PS4 multiplayer. Do i have to pay (like xbone live) or is that free?



I have a PS4
You don't need to have internet to play.
You only need the disc. No updates required.
If you are connected to internet, the console will detect the update but you can still play without updating. (devs don't make incomplete games for consoles)
You can download system updates from a PC and install them with a USB flash Drive.



Vyom said:


> You need to have Internet first, for any kind of gaming. Even if you buy DVD's of the game you would do need to update the game which sometimes needs GB's of data. Also, what's a game without the ability to multiplayer?
> 
> I am pretty sure one who can afford XBox One, can also afford a decent broadband? Is that too much to have in this digital age?







CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nope they backed out on the always online thing long ago.You just have to connect once to download an update
> Also both Xbox and PS4 multiplayer is paid.I reccomend you get a PC if you only want to play FIFA.



PSN+ subscription costs 3k for a year and you get free games every month. PS3/vita/psp titles are free to play multiplayer on PSN.




TechnoBOY said:


> Get a PC gaming rig!



Good choice, if you are willing to spend way too much on hardware and nothing on software.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a existing psn account do I have to repay or just simply login to my account to play [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]


----------



## Gollum (Sep 23, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I have a existing psn account do I have to repay or just simply login to my account to play [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]



no need to pay for any PS4 game that has free online.
You can use your old account. You just need to get PS Plus subscription.
Last time I checked we have now dedicated servers for India and nearby region for PSN to reduce any lag.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> no need to pay for any PS4 game that has free online.
> You can use your old account. You just need to get PS Plus subscription.
> Last time I checked we have now dedicated servers for India and nearby region for PSN to reduce any lag.



Now that is awesome.  Sony is taking it seriously now


----------

